# Club Car Golf Cart slow to start



## kimbrand

I have a Club Car Golf Cart with a Kawasaki engine FE290D-DS10. When I press the accelerator it makes noise but have to keep compressed for a very long time before it will engage and start rolling! We had the carburetor serviced but seems to take even longer now to start. Help please


----------



## mikel m14

Does it run okay after it is started?


----------



## joegest

sorry have to post 5 before i can start a thread


----------



## Slay

I have a 96 gas club car that starts, moves and runs great except when it get hot (normal temp) after normal running. It starts but drive clutch will not engage in fwd or reverse. Thinking it's a clutch, any thoughts?


----------

